# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Parrainages >  [A parrainer] Lyla

## White Rabbit

Son histoire
Lyla est née en août 2021 et a été prise en charge par l'association le 18 octobre. Elle a été utilisée en laboratoire pour former des étudiants aux manipulations. Elle vit actuellement en famille d'accueil chez Florence, où elle découvre la vie de lapine de compagnie.


Son caractère
Lyla apprécie beaucoup les câlins, est très gentille, aime manger et jouer. Active et futée, elle a déjà réussir à sortir d'un enclos fermé.
C'est une lapine très curieuse, qui se met souvent sur ses deux pattes arrières pour regarder autour d'elle. Elle s'adapte également assez rapidement aux changements, et s'intéresse à tout ce qui est nouveau.
Lyla a rencontré les chats de sa famille d'accueil et tout s'est bien passé. 





_Si vous voulez aider White Rabbit à prendre soin de Lyla en attendant son adoption, vous pouvez la parrainer, en nous écrivant à parrainage@white-rabbit.org ou en remplissant le formulaire qui se trouve ici : formulaire de parrainage
Votre parrainage pourra servir à acheter des granulés, du foin, du matériel, ou à participer aux frais vétérinaires (antiparasitaire, vaccination, stérilisation...).


En tant que parrain vous pouvez également lui envoyer des jouets si vous le désirez.


Vous recevrez en échange des nouvelles et des photos de Lyla pendant toute la durée du parrainage, et serez informé en avant-première de son adoption!_

----------


## White Rabbit

Lyla a été stérilisée début mars et tout s'est bien passé.
Elle apprécie énormément les caresses, en particulier celles sur la tête. Elle les aime tellement qu'elle craque des dents lorsque sa famille d'accueil lui en fait.  :amur: 


Très curieuse, elle n'apprécie pas que des barrières lui barrent le passage vers un potentiel lieu de découverte et essaye absolument d'aller voir de l'autre côté.
Elle est également gourmande, elle se sert directement dans le réfrigérateur lorsque c'est l'heure du repas et que celui-ci est ouvert...
Bref, c'est une miss qui sait ce qu'elle veut et se débrouille pour l'obtenir.   :Smile:  


Lyla aime jouer à faire rouler une balle à friandise vide, sauter sur le divan et suivre les chats de sa famille d'accueil.
Dynamique et rapide, elle aime piquer des sprints dans l'appartement.

----------

